# An actual knife attack footage...



## Cruentus (Nov 29, 2006)

Guard in Thailand attacked:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 29, 2006)

Hmmmm, nice usage of the thrust on the attackers side. 

It also points out that most people will not immediately react to assist, but the guard kept going and people finally assisted him. 

Glad he ( the Guard ) was released from the Hospital


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 29, 2006)

I sure am glad that the guard was able to survive and kudos to the shop keepers for their assistance.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 29, 2006)

The robber was definitely tough. Withstood repeated hits with that long object (metal??) from the store owner, three hits with a chair upside his head and upper body. 
The guard obviously wasn't expecting an attack at all. The store probably went months (even years) without being robbed and thus it's easy to "relax" on the job. Or that the guard was new to his work. 

Yeah, sad that people didn't step in to help as quickly as they could. But it shows that people are afraid of getting hurt, afraid to have whatever is being wrought on someone to be brought on to themselves. Basically sheep.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 29, 2006)

Wow. Thanks for sharing  this.


----------



## Whitebelt (Nov 29, 2006)

Wow, that guard was good considering that it takes just one cut to take your life. I'm amazed that he managed to stop most of them and that he escaped relatively unhurt. Do you think he was a martial artist? If not then he did very well not to die, if so then i understand how hard it must have been.


----------



## searcher (Nov 30, 2006)

My take is that the guy stumbling in is on something.   Just goes to show you have to make something stop functioning on the attacker, breaking a leg or his neck, before he is going to stop.


----------



## masherdong (Dec 23, 2006)

What's messed up is when the commentator said that the store would not pay for his time off when he was in the hospital.  That is messed up!

***Sorry, wrong thread***


----------



## jeff5 (Dec 26, 2006)

That's crazy stuff.  I'm glad the guard wasn't seriously hurt.  I actually like to look at footage like that as I want to see what knife attacks are like in real life.  We train for a lot of stuff in Martial Arts, but you need to see that type of thing sometimes I believe.  Its unfortunate, and I wouldn't wish it on anyone, but if the video is there we may as well learn from it.

I tried to take some key learnings from the video.  Here's what I took, I'm sure others will have other perspectives.


First, you saw where he drew the knife from.  Waist and kind of to the back.  That's one of the primary draw spots as I've been taught.  I realize that the guard wasn't expecting anything, but when you someone questionable does that, you either jam them up so they can't draw, or get the heck away and get the autorities or get a weapon.  (I prefer get the autorities, but if I have no choice then I'd chose to jam them up)
When you get a hold of the knife arm/hand, do not let it go.  Keep 2 hands on it if possible.  That's why non-compliant drills where the other person is fighting you and not complying with the disarm or control, are so valueable.
Use of knees, head butts, etc., to stun the attacker and give you the opportunity to try to disarm the knife
I really see where it would be hard to disarm a determined person. We train a lot of disarms in FMAs, but its eye opening to see how really hard it is to disarm a weapon from someone if they're determined to keep it.
It also showed me the importance of trying to disarm the person.  That attacker just kept going and going.  If he was disarmed from the beginning at least he would have been less of a threat.
My take anyway.  Crazy video!


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 26, 2006)

jeff5 said:


> That's crazy stuff.  I'm glad the guard wasn't seriously hurt.  I actually like to look at footage like that as I want to see what knife attacks are like in real life.  We train for a lot of stuff in Martial Arts, but you need to see that type of thing sometimes I believe.  Its unfortunate, and I wouldn't wish it on anyone, but if the video is there we may as well learn from it.
> 
> I tried to take some key learnings from the video.  Here's what I took, I'm sure others will have other perspectives.
> 
> ...


You've made some good observations... but you must not forget that knife attacks can/do happen VERY - VERY quickly. There's another video on this site (somewhere  ) that shows how police officers were brought up on mock knife attacks... They saw the attacker move towards them but were "cut" before they could even react or draw their side-arm. One scenario showed an officer being sliced and diced when he got too close to the perp. 
Basically the guard got stabbed immediately, this usually puts the (now) victim into shock, I've been stabbed and I _know_ how that feels, and thus reaction time isn't there anymore because the mind is trying to cope with what just happened... you know and you don't know and oddly enough (at least in my case) there was no pain (until later), just ppfft!:xtrmshock HUH? WHA? did-did you just punc...??? ...then  :cuss: HEY DAMMIT! and suddenly you're fighting for your life. 
The guard was stabbed repeatedly... how he survived I don't know. Lucky man that.


----------



## Hand Sword (Dec 27, 2006)

:erg: Wow! Reminds me of situations I saw, back in the day. Glad the guy survived. Terrible situation.


----------



## Carol (Dec 27, 2006)

Hand Sword said:


> :erg: Wow! Reminds me of situations I saw, back in the day. Glad the guy survived. Terrible situation.



Glad you survived too HS!


----------



## Danjo (Dec 28, 2006)

I just finished watching the _*Dog Brother's*_ dvd called *"Die Less Often: Intro to the Interface of Gun, Knife and, Empty Hand"*. Mucho cool stuff. The _Dog Brothers_ have modified their Kali stuff to be pretty practical it looks like. Marc "Crafty Dog" Denny has a modified FMA guard technique (the Kali Fence) he's come up with called the "_Dog Catcher_" that seems to work pretty well against most high and mid-level knife attacks. There is tons of footage of actual knife attacks and then free for all simulations where they employ this technique. It seems to work most of the time as an initial response to the attack whether it's a jabbing or slashing type of attack. Of course, after the initial response, you'd better know how to finish the guy off or you'll be back to ground zero. These guys train hard core full speed and the attacker isn't told in advance how to attack the guy. Pretty impressive.


----------



## bcbernam777 (Dec 28, 2006)

It just goes to show you for all the talk of a fight lasting a few seconds etc, I would have had my work cut out for me with this guy, i mean he must of been hopped up on something. Adrenaline and Drugs, that could put a nice dent in your Tan Sau 

This is why I am an advocate of real word training no matter the discipline.


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 28, 2006)

In my teacher's dojang, we do lots of drills where the knifer just comes in with random attacks and is basically committed to kill you.  Meanwhile, the defender is left with scrambling, attempted to not get stabbed somewhere vital, and beating the other guy until he can't continue the attack.  Often times, you just can't a hold of the knife.  And if you do, its darn hard to get a disarm.  With that being said, I think this gaurd did a pretty good job...other then going to the ground when the attacker was attacking.  Still, he used alot of good principles to defend himself unarmed...and he surivived.

Nice find.


----------



## jeff5 (Jan 3, 2007)

I've seem some clips of that Dog Brothers DVD and it seemed quite good.  Effective techinques, and fairly realistic training.


----------



## King (Jan 3, 2007)

Okay that vid was scary. The attacker was hell bent on trying to kill that guard. It didn't seem like he was concerned about trying to rob the place. I think the guard's reaction time was pretty darn good. He did get stabbed (that's what happens when you mess with somebody with a knife) but he had his hands out and got into defense mode pretty fast. 

I agree that the attacker was pretty tough. He mostly ignored the chair and stick hits to his face until he got cornered. The person hitting him actually looked scared and hesitated for a bit from his lack of reaction. Quite a gruesome vid.


----------



## JerryL (Jan 15, 2007)

From the video, it appears that the guards biggest mistake was reallying distance. He seemed down right eager to move out of the clinch and back into "meat-chopping range". He does well to put limbs on the kinfe, and when on the floor does a good job getting his legs up against it, but I think would have found positive effect in at least staying close once he was in order to control the attacker's position.

The store clerks were thinking more in terms of driving away the attacker than killing him. The mop handle would have been more powerful as a thrusting weapon to the face and neck than as a club. Grab it with both hands and start jamming it like a shovel you are trying to force into the ground.


----------



## Eazy (Feb 4, 2011)

This self defence trainer has the correct idea about knife fight simulation
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmH1r73tjhY&feature=related  I thought using a cardboard knife was a good idea then there is no holding back or saying sorry to your training patener. Even a wooden knife is a weapon that can kill they can be shapened to cut deep as well. If the cardboard one is bent then after your simulated attack you can pretty well say you got stabbed or cutt up putting red chalk on the cardboard knife or similar may help show where you got cut.


----------

